# The Guanabara Confession of Faith



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 10, 2008)

The Guanabara Confession of Faith, or Martyrs' Confession, written by French Huguenots at the colony of La France Antarctique in what became Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, in 1558, was the first Protestant confession of faith written in the New World. The text in English is available online here (a new English translation is forthcoming in the next volume of James T. Dennison, Jr.'s Reformed Confessions series):

Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - Guanabara Confession of Faith - The PuritanBoard


----------



## Guido's Brother (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey, thanks for that. Fascinating. I had thought that the Belgic Confession was the only Reformation confession written by a martyr. But now I see that I was wrong....


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 10, 2008)

Guido's Brother said:


> Hey, thanks for that. Fascinating. I had thought that the Belgic Confession was the only Reformation confession written by a martyr. But now I see that I was wrong....



You're very welcome! It is a deeply moving story that led to this powerful testimony for Christ which is recounted, for any who may be interested, by James I. Good in the July-September 2005 issue of _Leben_ starting at p. 13:

The First Protestant Missionaries


----------

